# Who trims their own hoofs?



## Emily's mom (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello, hope all is well in the donkey world :bgrin . The last time the ferrier was in to do Cherokee's hooves we got the impression he didn't want to touch the donkeys. So now Max has a chip out of the front of his hoof. And he seems to wobble like when he walks, not quite a limp. We have the book CARING FOR YOUR MINIATURE DONKEY can we just follow the instructions and give it a go? I'm off to the city tomorrow to take someone to the airport, and may find tools to do the job...any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.




:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 24, 2007)

In between farrier trims, Bob (hubby) and Chris (son) do it, if they see someone has a chip. I have even done it myself. If you have a book and it shows good clear pictures and have been watching your farrier, so you know something about angles, I would definitely attempt to do it. Even if you dont do it perfect and just take a very little off till you feel comfy doing it..its always better to know, just in case of a emergency. Most farriers will show you how to do it ~~ if you ask. Corinne


----------



## minimule (Jun 25, 2007)

Kilroy HATES the farrier I use so I do him myself. He freaks when the farrier gets too close but will let me trim him without a fuss. I've heard that donkeys are actually harder to mess up than a horse but you still need to be careful not to trim too much or change the angle of their feet. They seem to be more rubber than a horse hoof.


----------



## FoRebel (Jun 25, 2007)

We do our donkeys ourselves.... we only have 2 donkeys though. We've also had our farrier show us how to do it too, he was quite experienced with donkeys when we found him! We also sent $1 to the ADMS to get them to ship us some info on donkey and mule hooves so that we had more info on trimming.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jun 25, 2007)

we do our own as well. the best piece of advice we got from our farrier when he taught us (he didn't want to do the minis any more after our mare Jasmine kicked him you-know-where :new_shocked: ) was this: you can always take off a little more, but you can't put it back on! so we just do a little at a time.


----------

